# Rotten Watermelon Smell...



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

DH bought a watermelon over the weekend, two actually, and we had them on our dining room table. Of course, I planned on opening it today since I have more room in the fridge (really have a lot of produce). This morning, making breakfast I noticed a wet spot under the watermelon...

Well, basically I started to move it to see what was going on and a huge chunk of it on the edge it turned out was MUSH! Ewwww.. This one was a new one for me, DH is thinking that maybe it was bruised on that part and he didn't notice it.

Anyhow, our table is wood, and I know I'm sensitive, but I smell rotten watermelon. I mean, it just makes me feel like gagging.

So far I've washed it like four times. Dishsoap a couple of times, then baking soda....any ideas on what I might try?

Our table was waxed a long time ago...the areas that were wet were white...I'm kind of thinking that it soaked in.

Any ideas on how to get rid of the smell?


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

I would try to dry it out. You could rub some isopropyl alcohol on it. Or maybe peroxide? I would try to get it as dry as possible because I think the smell is from the moisture in the layers of wood. You may have to refinish it again.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Vinegar should help with the smell, and will also help (somewhat, at least) the water stains.

We had wet newspaper on a wood table for a day or 2 before I noticed, I used vinegar a few times by itself then a homemade furniture polish of vinegar & olive oil over a few weeks. It helped the spots (though no such problem with odor on our part - could be in the air, maybe bake something - plus, baking is tasty).


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom0810* 
I would try to dry it out. You could rub some isopropyl alcohol on it. Or maybe peroxide? I would try to get it as dry as possible because I think the smell is from the moisture in the layers of wood. You may have to refinish it again.









Well it is actually got one of those glossy finishes on the wood...so I think I may be OK in terms of not having to refinish.

I wonder if I could just figure out a way to strip off the wax, then clean, then rewax and that would seal it?

Anyhow, it's not as potent of a smell, however it does still smell. I did use vinegar on it. I think alcohol would take off the finish if I'm remembering right.

Thanks for the advice!


----------

